# New Member HI GUYS!!!



## C3p0 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hey whats up guys. Just saying hi. New here. Heres my poop.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 17, 2013)

C3p0, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## charley (Jul 18, 2013)

Maybe you should of posted in _General Health.........  [just sayin']_


----------



## Sherk (Jul 18, 2013)

WTF? Welcome to the board I guess


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 18, 2013)

Missed you boo


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 18, 2013)

Welcome back! Poop is welcome over at Anything Goes!


----------



## C3p0 (Jul 18, 2013)

Trying to get banned. Dont know why its not possible. This website still spams my fucking email with thread updates even though I unsub and shit.


----------



## Sherk (Jul 18, 2013)

All you had to do is choose not to receive emails from admin. Simple. If you want to get banned, pm a mod or admin and get your ass banned. This isn't rocket science.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 18, 2013)

You know your witty and kinda funny. Deliousional but thats not totally unheard of here. Why dont you try contruibuting and taking part in the conversation Instead of ramming this troll attitude down everyones throat.

I for one think you might have something to add. I think troll thing you do is you hiding from adding your two cents  cause you don't think it will be valued. I think your wrong.


----------



## Swfl (Jul 18, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> You know your witty and kinda funny. Deliousional but thats not totally unheard of here. Why dont you try contruibuting and taking part in the conversation Instead of ramming this troll attitude down everyones throat.
> 
> I for one think you might have something to add. I think troll thing you do is you hiding from adding your two cents  cause you don't think it will be valued. I think your wrong.



You should be a motivational speaker or a pastor you're so damn positive it's sickening. i like it though!

This message was sent using fucking awesomeness.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 18, 2013)

Im sorry for calling you a fupasaurus rex. Just playing.  Your not that fat and you know it. 
I talk about boning swfl beautifully breasted wife, griffith hot preggo mamasita and KOS' wifes outstanding ass. They dont get bent... cause they know Im just playin. 

Why dont you try again...


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jul 18, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## charley (Jul 18, 2013)

Can't teach an old trick new dogs....


----------



## brazey (Jul 18, 2013)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jul 18, 2013)

Welcome to the forum bro! You will like it hear plenty of good info for you to choose from: I think you should check out the nutrition section toget your diet on point. Also try the anything goes section for some fun. Good luck on your training and Health goals for the summer.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 18, 2013)

Sherk said:


> All you had to do is choose not to receive emails from admin. Simple. If you want to get banned, pm a mod or admin and get your ass banned. This isn't rocket science.



I turned off my subscriptions weeks ago, I'm still receiving like 300 emails at once every week.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 19, 2013)

What a fat idiot. Who uses their real e-mail to sign up to forums...


----------



## hansel2010 (Jul 28, 2013)

welcome!!!


----------



## stevekc73 (Jul 30, 2013)

Welcome aboard C3p0!


----------



## Root03 (Aug 9, 2013)

Welcome man!


----------

